# some new sx70 manipulations



## carlita (Oct 30, 2003)

i still don't actually have the right filter for my onestep camera to get good exposures using the time-zero film, but i think i've been able to get by fairly well without it so far.  so these are maybe a little dark, but oh well.

these first few are from a small texas town called shiroh:

(i wish this sign were easier to read.  :?)
















(the flash on this one makes me mad.    )





these next ones are from new orleans:

















now go ahead... pick me apart.


----------



## terri (Nov 3, 2003)

> now go ahead... pick me apart.



Now sweetie...you know I'd never do that!    

I really dig the first two.... I love your stars on the first one!   :thumbsup:    To me, SX-70 manipulation is about Impressionism, so I don't care if I can't read a sign or get too many details....so to me that image is wonderful just as it is.    Love those clothespins on the second one, too..... cool shot!  

Let's see *as she scrolls down to take another peek* the NO images aren't as good - ONLY because you lost your colorful sky, though in #6 it doesn't matter as much because you have the subject taking up most of the image.   (This is where I like to scan, print and hand color, but that's 'jist little ole me')       Bottom line: nice work with the manipulation on the architecture, all the way around.   

You went and had some fun, didn't ya??    :cheer:   Good work!!


----------

